# older 243



## SX3 (Jun 3, 2014)

My sons and I are considering a family Wyoming antelope hunt next fall. None of the wives have ever shot a big game animal but they are excited to give it a try. Wondering if anyone has a beat up old 243 they would part with for not too much. We will just have the ladies share it. Please PM me, thanks.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Have you looked at H&R Handi Rifles?


----------

